
Ricky Gervais: Why I'm An Atheist - kareemm
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2010/12/19/a-holiday-message-from-ricky-gervais-why-im-an-atheist/tab/print/
======
bherms
Great article, but it's been posted a few times this week:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2023215>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2030286>

